
Alexandra Elbakyan Closed Sci-Hub for Russian Users - urahara
Today Alexandra Elbakyan closed Sci-Hub for Russian users. Russian users currently see Alexandra’s note explaining her reasons for shutting it down in Russia instead of Sci-Hub main page. The reasons cite:
2 years of continued harassment of Alexandra on the Russian-speaking Internet.
Inappropriate, abusive behavior of Russian scientists in regards to Alexandra, including reporting her as ‘crazy’, and naming a parasitic insect in her honor. Some of these ‘scientists’ occupy high-rank positions in the Russian Academy of Sciences and are very vocal and organized in their insults towards Alexandra. Meanwhile, people attacking her did not hesitate to proceed using Sci-Hub.
Source:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sci-hub.cc&#x2F;
Relevant article in Russian:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.popmech.ru&#x2F;science&#x2F;news-385562-sayt-sci-hub-prekratil-rabotu-na-territorii-rossii&#x2F;
======
orless
I'm a completely uninvolved party, never even visited sci-hub.cc before.

The text which arguments the block (as read here:
[https://polit_satira.d3.ru/osnovatelnitsa-saita-sci-hub-
alek...](https://polit_satira.d3.ru/osnovatelnitsa-saita-sci-hub-aleksandra-
elbakian-zablokirovala-ego-dlia-polzovatelei-iz-rf-1442399)), makes an
impression that the person who wrote it is mentally really not quite well. For
instance, the text start "neutrally" describing situation around Alexandra,
referring to her in third person and in the middle switches to first person,
direct insults and invective. Signed by herself. The text is not healthy.

~~~
urahara
Well, while the text might not be well thought out and calculated, given what
comments and level of disrespect she was facing online (maybe offline as
well), the tone of this text is not that surprising. As for mental health of
the author, we have 0 info about it and we are not doctors to speculate.

~~~
orless
It's not just this text (which for a russian reader makes very troubling
impression). There are many reports of further inadequate behaviour of
Alexandra. This might be a result of online pressure, but in any case
situation around Sci-Hub does not make a healthy impression at all.

~~~
urahara
Yeah there are many reports like this, but I think Alexandra behaves quite ok
in the given circumstances. Actually these reports of her "inadequate"
behavior (mostly by people who intentionally blackmail her and behave no
better themselves) is what she protests against as she suspects that it is an
organized attempt to harm her reputation and project, and it is very likely
that it really is. Her communication style is often harsh, and some of her
views are quite unusual, but this is not a crime and definitely not enough to
label someone insane or treat like she is treated.

------
ishtu
"to remove all barriers in the way of science" they say...

~~~
urahara
..but not for those who belittles and represses science. I guess she tries to
influence malicious political practices and public opinions protesting against
them this way.

